# Steven Hunter to the Mavs?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/cheapseats/gambo/0729rant.html 



> Steven Hunter, who showed much promise in his one year in Phoenix, is a free agent who is expected to make a decision this weekend about where he will play next year. He has narrowed his choices down to four teams - Dallas, New Jersey, Atlanta and Phoenix. Hunter hopes to stay in Phoenix but could not get more than a one-year commitment for the minimum exception ($1.7 million) plus an option year from the team. *The 7-foot center is looking for a four or five-year deal and could end up with the Mavericks...*



A 5 year deal for Steven Hunter...doesn't make much sense for the Mavericks. For a team like Atlanta is understandable, but why would Dallas go long term on Steven Hunter? 


Steven Hunter did look pretty good last year though (for a reserve big man). He would definitely help the Mavs out inside, but I'm not going to say he's worth 5 years and some of the MLE.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/sports/cheapseats/gambo/0729rant.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why not? Hunter is a young guy just coming into his own as a player. Which is like many Centers who take longer to develop than smaller guys. I would be thrilled to lock him up for 5 years. If they lock him up for 5 years than the Mavs are set at Center for the next 5 years. Why wouldn't that be a good thing?

I am all for giving him 5 years. You either have faith that he is a good young up and coming player or you don't. I believe that Hunter will be a good Center and considering that all he has to do is backup Dampier, I really like this deal.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I rather the Mavs lock up a young big man with potential rather than a shooter. I think Hunter has a chance to be really good with more playing experience. He was tough against the Mavs in the playoffs last year. I think he would make a great backup for Damp. Then DJ wouldn't be counted on to be a big part of the team next year. He could still develope and not be rushed.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hunter will end up like Calvin Booth & Jerome James as they only play well in their contract years.

The fact that Phoenix doesn't want to give him a long term deal, even at a cheap price, should be setting off warning bells.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

signing Hunter is pretty much a waste.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

mavsman said:


> And why not? Hunter is a young guy just coming into his own as a player. Which is like many Centers who take longer to develop than smaller guys. I would be thrilled to lock him up for 5 years. If they lock him up for 5 years than the Mavs are set at Center for the next 5 years. Why wouldn't that be a good thing?
> 
> I am all for giving him 5 years. You either have faith that he is a good young up and coming player or you don't. I believe that Hunter will be a good Center and considering that all he has to do is backup Dampier, I really like this deal.



Why not? Aren't the Mavericks having financial problems? Isn't that why they are thinkig about cutting Finley? 

I actually was impressed with Hunter this past season, and I would understand a team like Atlanta giving him that kind of money, but Dallas? I just don't think signing Hunter to 5 years would be a safe investment. It's not my money being spent, so who cares anyway right? It wasn't that long ago that Hunter was traded and cut by Orlando and Cleveland respectively, and I don't think his brief success this past season warrants a 5 year deal nearing 30 million dollars.


----------



## B-Ball Fanatic (Jul 29, 2005)

This guy would be a good addition to many teams, but not for the mavs right now. It is so hard to get a developed big man in this league that many teams will overpay for young potential. Even though Hunter would fit perfectly in the lineup to back up Dampier it would not work in the front office. Dampier is getting a chunk of team salary for years to come, and Nelson put his stock in Pavel Podkolzin. With only 5 million dollars in cap space if Finley goes, many other teams will show interest ($$$) in Hunter.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Why not? Aren't the Mavericks having financial problems? Isn't that why they are thinkig about cutting Finley?
> 
> I actually was impressed with Hunter this past season, and I would understand a team like Atlanta giving him that kind of money, but Dallas? I just don't think signing Hunter to 5 years would be a safe investment. It's not my money being spent, so who cares anyway right? It wasn't that long ago that Hunter was traded and cut by Orlando and Cleveland respectively, and I don't think his brief success this past season warrants a 5 year deal nearing 30 million dollars.


No, the Mavs are not having financial problems. Just because Cuban saw an opportunity to save 51 mil dollars does not mean that he is having financial trouble. The NBA presented a one time chance to cut a player who was not worth anywhere near what they were making and Cuban being intelligent is going to use that opportunity. That does not mean that the team is having financial difficulties. I expect Cuban to put those savings (51 mil) right back into the team over the next few year only on better investments. Finley is a good player but at his current price he is a terrible investment.

I guess after looking at Phoenix's offer 1.7 mil, I would not offer close to the entire MLE for him. How about the LLE which is about 2.2 mil. My God, we were paying Bradley 4 mil a year. What do you guys think the going rate for a reasonable backup Center is in this league? Anyway maybe I am in the minority but for a guy who fits EXACTLY what we were looking for (Athletic shot blocking Center) I think we should give what it takes to get him. I would rather take a chance on a guy like this than pick up some 30 year old Center for at least as much money. If we sign Hunter for only two years and he really blossoms than we are screwed because then we have to really pay big time two years from now. I would rather slightly overpay now then way overpay later. And it's really the fact that he is only 23 that I like the longer term deal.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

B-Ball Fanatic said:


> This guy would be a good addition to many teams, but not for the mavs right now. It is so hard to get a developed big man in this league that many teams will overpay for young potential. Even though Hunter would fit perfectly in the lineup to back up Dampier it would not work in the front office. Dampier is getting a chunk of team salary for years to come, and Nelson put his stock in Pavel Podkolzin. With only 5 million dollars in cap space if Finley goes, many other teams will show interest ($$$) in Hunter.


And in 4-5 year when Pod is only 24 or 25 he will be ready to come in and maybe backup Hunter. Pod is probably not going to be ready to contribute for at least 2 more years. I think the timing of Hunter is good as he is 3 years further along than Pod.


----------



## B-Ball Fanatic (Jul 29, 2005)

mavsman said:


> No, the Mavs are not having financial problems. Just because Cuban saw an opportunity to save 51 mil dollars does not mean that he is having financial trouble. The NBA presented a one time chance to cut a player who was not worth anywhere near what they were making and Cuban being intelligent is going to use that opportunity. That does not mean that the team is having financial difficulties. I expect Cuban to put those savings (51 mil) right back into the team over the next few year only on better investments. Finley is a good player but at his current price he is a terrible investment.
> 
> I guess after looking at Phoenix's offer 1.7 mil, I would not offer close to the entire MLE for him. How about the LLE which is about 2.2 mil. My God, we were paying Bradley 4 mil a year. What do you guys think the going rate for a reasonable backup Center is in this league? Anyway maybe I am in the minority but for a guy who fits EXACTLY what we were looking for (Athletic shot blocking Center) I think we should give what it takes to get him. I would rather take a chance on a guy like this than pick up some 30 year old Center for at least as much money. If we sign Hunter for only two years and he really blossoms than we are screwed because then we have to really pay big time two years from now. I would rather slightly overpay now then way overpay later. And it's really the fact that he is only 23 that I like the longer term deal.




The Mavs will be in a good financial situation if they trade Finley and use the "Allen Houston" chance to cut one other player. Cuban is very smart, and compared to other front office's the Mavs have a very intelligent one. If the Mavs could pick him up for 2.2 million that would be great, but what about the investments we have already made in our other Centers? Everyone is ragging on Pavel because he did not come in last year and play. People do not understand that every draft pick is not going to produce right now. Nelson must have saw something in this guy, and Nelson has made some significant picks in the past.

In the offseason last year everyone was talking about lets get a big, dominant center, and we picked up Dampier. The mavs not only picked him up, they also locked theirselves in a situation by signing him to a long-term deal. This offseason it is all about teams trying to make the transition to a more athletic center. Every year the draft is getting more athletic, and I think these players will become available within the next few years. 

I think that Steven Hunter would be a great addition to the Mavs for 2005 only if they could sign him for under 2.5 million.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll take him at the right price, I don't care if it is 5 years. People PLEASE stop bringing up PAVEL he is not a factor at this point, and I don't believe he ever will be, we need someone who contribute NEXT SEASON because Damp picks up 2 in the first 5 every game it seems....


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I like Steven Hunter, watching some old Spurs/Suns playoff games (he played 30mpg on 2 occasions). 

He seems reasonably talented, well he did manage to play 30 minutes of Playoff basketball against Tim Duncan and not get schooled time and time again, he must be doing something right. 

He's a damn good shot blocker, he manages to anticipate shots and looks to alter or block them, he was good in that regard. The only problem would be is that at times he was too keen for the block, meaning that he'd get caught on a fake or pick up a foul trying to be too 'huge'. 

My major flaw against him is that he seems a rather average rebounder, although this may be associated with his somewhat stone seeming hands. He fumbled a pass or two alonng with the odd rebound. This kinda disapointed me, it wasn';t overly bad... Just with damps hands I was hoping more someone with awesome hands. He also seemed to have zero offensive game and scored his marginal (something like nine) points mostly off Ft's and shots/dunks from inside 3 feet.

Hope that helps anyone who had little idea of his game, if we get him he'd be a great pickup. If not, he's not going to turn a team into a contender


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I think he could be a decent contribution to the Mavs. I wouldn't give him anywhere near 5 year/$30 mil, but for something like 5 year/$10-12 mil it's a good deal.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

soulhunter said:


> I like Steven Hunter, watching some old Spurs/Suns playoff games (he played 30mpg on 2 occasions).
> 
> He seems reasonably talented, well he did manage to play 30 minutes of Playoff basketball against Tim Duncan and not get schooled time and time again, he must be doing something right.
> 
> ...


You could be describing D.J. as he fits that description as well. It seems that both these guys go for the block maybe too much which gets them out of position for rebounding. With D.J.s size and strenght he should be a great rebounder but because he tries to block every shot he is not in position to get the rebounds. Hunter may suffer from some of that as well. My hope is that they can learn when to go for a block and when to get position for a rebound.

And I agree that Hunter is not going to turn us into a contender. One thing he would do is let us play a consistent style of basketball. Avery could continue to go with the traditional basketball that he prefers. The problem with Damp getting in foul trouble was we either had to go to Bradley who had nothing left or go to small ball. With Hunter we could stick with our traditional basketball plan and not have to use gimicks to compete. That is the thing that I like. When Yao came out of the game for Houston they did not have to change thier style. They brought another big guy (Dekembe) and continued to do what they wanted to do.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a good feeling that Phoenix will sign him with the exception they got from Atlanta.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> I have a good feeling that Phoenix will sign him with the exception they got from Atlanta.


I was worried about the same thing but it turns out that what they receive in that deal is a trade exception. I thought it was the MLE but those can not be traded. And a trade exception can only be used in a trade not used to sign players.

I also have learned that Phoenix is over the salary cap with or without signing Joe Johnson. And since they have already agreed to sign Raja Bell with 4 mil of thier MLE that only leaves them the 1.7 to offer Hunter. The only thing they could do is add years to maybe make it more desirable for Hunter.

But I think the Mavs can offer more money than the Suns because they can use some of thier MLE which they have not used yet. The Mavs would like to split the MLE between Hunter and a replacement for Finley. If they give Hunter 2.5 mil that would leave another 3 mil for a swingman to replace Fin.

I don't really know about the Lower Level Exception (LLE). I thought all teams had both the LLE and MLE to use each year. The Mavs have only signed Powell so far for 400,000 so they have not spent much so far.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

mavsman said:


> _You could be describing D.J. as he fits that description as well._ It seems that both these guys go for the block maybe too much which gets them out of position for rebounding. With D.J.s size and strenght he should be a great rebounder but because he tries to block every shot he is not in position to get the rebounds. Hunter may suffer from some of that as well. My hope is that they can learn when to go for a block and when to get position for a rebound.
> 
> And I agree that Hunter is not going to turn us into a contender. One thing he would do is let us play a consistent style of basketball. Avery could continue to go with the traditional basketball that he prefers. The problem with Damp getting in foul trouble was we either had to go to Bradley who had nothing left or go to small ball. With Hunter we could stick with our traditional basketball plan and not have to use gimicks to compete. That is the thing that I like. When Yao came out of the game for Houston they did not have to change thier style. They brought another big guy (Dekembe) and continued to do what they wanted to do.


yeah, definately. They both have very similar styles of play and similar skill sets. But at this stage I would have to say that Hunter is faaar more polished and will bring more to the table in 20mpg than DJ will. 

I'm just hoping he'll fill our roles, the fact that he comes with 'potential' is really just an extra to me. Him and DJ should be able to have some fun in training if Hunter signs here


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

There goes our back up, sixers just grabbed Hunter


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tristan said:


> There goes our back up, sixers just grabbed Hunter



5 years and 16 million supposedly. That's the right amount of money per year for him, but 5 years, especially for a team that just locked up a young center for a bunch of cash.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

5 years is a long time. Hes young and still improving so I dont think they will regret it.


----------

